# Custom tshirt widget



## nerrry (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello to all

I would like to find a widget (e.g. iframe) to embed to my t-shirts eshop in order for my customers to be able to print their own graphic on the tshirt. I don't want to buy an application. I want an affiliation or similar business scheme.

Anything in mind?

Thanks


----------



## pc37075 (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been looking for this same thing for yrs. I've found that, I'll never find it free but I've also found that having someone build it was the way to go. Ask a computer geek (still in school) to build you one for cheep.


----------



## nerrry (Nov 14, 2011)

pc37075 said:


> I've been looking for this same thing for yrs. I've found that, I'll never find it free but I've also found that having someone build it was the way to go. Ask a computer geek (still in school) to build you one for cheep.


thanks for your reply. I don't consider the affiliation scheme as "free" though. You get commission and the provider gets his money also. So both parties are happy.


----------

